# Friendship...  Friendship...   -  It's the Perfect Blendship  -  Proof in Pictures...



## SmoothSeas (Feb 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## charry (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## charry (Feb 24, 2022)

Best friends 65yrs ago


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## katlupe (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 210820


Love your bunny!!!


----------



## katlupe (Mar 1, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Love your bunny!!!


Do you mean the one on my profile with me? Yes, that's my little bunny boy! <3


----------



## MountainRa (Mar 1, 2022)

These two are brothers.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> View attachment 211085These two are brothers.




are they your handsome babies...?


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Do you mean the one on my profile with me? Yes, that's my little bunny boy! <3


Yes, the one in the pic with you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> are they your handsome babies...?


Beautiful!


----------



## MountainRa (Mar 1, 2022)

The two cats in the tree are my cats- Nigel and Alphonso.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

ok, I'll admit it...  I'm a for-real sucker for long-legged boy kitties.

@MountainRa, give 'em some catnip for me, please?  Tell 'em it's from a cyber-admirer...


----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 1, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, the one in the pic with you.


Thank you! Yes, that is my sweet bunny boy!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## charry (Mar 2, 2022)

55 yrs ago , and  10yrs ago……and still best friends……


----------



## katlupe (Mar 2, 2022)

My cats, Nutmeg & Cinders back in 1997. You cannot tell because of the flash, but Nutmeg had the bluest eyes and Cinder's were green.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 2, 2022)

what beautiful babies, @katlupe, I'm sure you still miss them.  there were pets, that I had back when I was a kid, that I still mourn.




​


----------



## katlupe (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 4, 2022)

​


----------



## katlupe (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 26, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## charry (Mar 31, 2022)

My beautiful Nicky ……


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 16, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 1, 2022)

when I was a kidlet, I had a kitty that looked just like this...


​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2022)

Rattlesnake's Mating Dance Ritual.
_"If anyone thinks these two should not be married, speak now or forever hold your peace."





_


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2022)

I just posted this in the Cattitude thread. Had forgotten about this thread but it certainly fits here too.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 27, 2022)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 231496


LOL! You can tell the little owl loves it!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Bella said:


> LOL! You can tell the little owl loves it!


Yeah, he sure does.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## bowmore (Jul 29, 2022)

My copilot Jim and I on one of our Angel Flight missions. We even got a "Joined at the hip" Certificate from Angel Flight


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 29, 2022)

When we moved from our mountain cabin back to town
My little buddy had a hard time saying g'bye the last day we were there

...so did I


----------



## Blessed (Jul 29, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> When we moved from our mountain cabin back to town
> My little buddy had a hard time saying g'bye the last day we were there
> 
> ...so did I
> ...


You should have brought him to town and built him his own condo at your house!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 29, 2022)

Blessed said:


> You should have brought him to town and built him his own condo at your house!!


Don't think I didn't give it a hard thought

When we went up there a few weeks later, he came runnin'

We were buds

I made a tiny table for him


































































He'd holler for me if breakfast was late






But only after his early morning devotional


----------



## Bella (Jul 29, 2022)

OMG, you're killin' me here, you and your little tiny buddy! Who knew you were "The Chipmunk Whisperer"?


----------



## Bella (Jul 29, 2022)

This is obviously a love affair.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 29, 2022)

Bella said:


> Who knew you were "The Chipmunk Whisperer"?


Actually, *he .....*was the human whisperer


----------



## Bella (Jul 29, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Actually, *he .....*was the human whisperer


Ah, a smart chipmunk. He knows a soft touch when he sees one.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 29, 2022)

Bella said:


> Ah, a smart chipmunk. He knows a soft touch when he sees one


As much as he looked like a chipmunk, he's of the squirrel family

 a Golden Mantled 

But, yeah, he captured my grizzled heart

Several of the tiny beasties out there wrought a place in my soul

Carl, the Junco, entertained me after most long day's labor
















The nuthatch was another






I believe they're the only bird known to walk *down* a tree





But, the chickadees were a tad cuter


----------



## Bella (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh my, you have quite a little fan club, lol! They are the cutest things ever. There's a lot of joy in those tiny packages. How could you not adore them?


Gary O' said:


> As much as he looked like a chipmunk, he's of the squirrel family
> 
> a Golden Mantled
> 
> ...


So, your "chipmunk" is actually a squirrel. Good to know. The Junco is Carl, lol! So you must've named the squirrel? The nuthatch is cute, but you're right, the chickadees are cuter. I've always loved them. They look like little bandits.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 30, 2022)

Bella said:


> The Junco is Carl, lol! So you must've named the squirrel?


Y'know, I never gave him a name
Guess maybe I didn't want to tie the wee little free spirit to a handle

If I would've, it'd prolly be 'Peanut'


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Don't think I didn't give it a hard thought
> 
> When we went up there a few weeks later, he came runnin'
> 
> ...


He is so beautiful.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, I never gave him a name
> Guess maybe I didn't want to tie the wee little free spirit to a handle
> 
> If I would've, it'd prolly be 'Peanut'


Didn't you have someone called "Chip" ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 30, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Didn't you have someone called "Chip" ?


Probably

Had a squirrel I dubbed *'Zippy'*

He was always on the move




Of course, I had to aid in some of the scenes


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Probably
> 
> Had a squirrel I dubbed *'Zippy'*
> 
> ...


oh, maybe it's Zippy I was thinking of. I miss those critters.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 30, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I miss those critters.


I do too
big time


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

*So cute and sweet*


----------



## katlupe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Aug 2, 2022)

Devoted couple adopts Mountain Lion with birth defects.


----------



## Bella (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)




----------

